# The Good Place | S04E11 | OAD 1/16/2020 | "Mondays, Am I Right?" | *Spoilers*



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Just a few brief thoughts for now.

This episode opened with one of the simplest, most-obvious, yet somehow funniest lines of the whole series: "What the here is going on?" Brilliant. I'll be using that.

I spent a lot of the episode wondering if Vicky was still bad Vicky and was running a scheme. Say, by being so good at devising tests for Tahani that's she's actually torturing her. But it seems the show is using the opportunity of her having been blasted into goo and reformed to actually reform her. Just as well with only a couple of episodes left; there's likely not enough time to execute another twist of some sort. And the show has moved past that part of the narrative anyway. Interesting though that this episode didn't end on a cliffhanger of any sort, which is very rare -- I mean, if you don't count wondering what the Good Place is like as a cliffhanger. 

I'm very curious how the show is going to end. At the start of the season I though the finale would be about saving humankind, but that's done, apparently. What's next?

Fooooooles!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, Vicky is still all about herself, so she didn't get THAT much better 

She's happy now because she gets to be the lead...it all revolves around her!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Loved Jason's helping of Chidi. Chessmate!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I still don't trust Vicky.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> I still don't trust Vicky.


What's not to trust? Isn't she just the cutest little...

...um...

...demon...

OK, yeah, don't trust her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What's not to trust? Isn't she just the cutest little...
> 
> ...um...
> 
> ...


She's a strong, independent acid snake in the skin suit of a strong, independent woman.

It got a little dusty at the end when Michael revealed the sound of someone getting into the Good Place was for the four humans. And then when listening to the podcast and they got to that part, it got dusty again. I didn't realize I was so emotionally involved in this show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Loved Jason's helping of Chidi. Chessmate!


You're upset-you have a tell..
I do?
Yeah, you "telled" Eleanor you were upset!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

2 episodes left


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

IIRC, the finale is an hour so we get more like three episodes of running time before it's over. (And then NBC is running a cast panel after the finale, too.) So a little silver lining.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I wonder, they get to heaven, and it sucks..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I wonder, they get to heaven, and it sucks..


I had this thought as well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> IIRC, the finale is an hour so we get more like three episodes of running time before it's over.


NBC has released the description for the final episode...

"various conversations occur, between various groups of people."


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Whoa, you might want to spoiler-tag that!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

No reason to spoiler this, nothing more then personal speculation. I haven't read this anywhere.

Could it end with the four in charge of the bad place? Learn how to work with molten lava and flatten ***. Take over from Sean.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

lew said:


> No reason to spoiler this, nothing more then personal speculation. I haven't read this anywhere.


Please adjust your irony detector, it doesn't seem to be registering.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

And nobody mentioned a true LOL moment: the Chainsaw Bear


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I found this one much more relatable:


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Man, I really love this show. It truly makes me feel good after watching. There other shows that I like but this one is kind of special to me. 

I will miss it but kudos to them for going out while it was still good.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ehusen said:


> Man, I really love this show. It truly makes me feel good after watching. There other shows that I like but this one is kind of special to me.
> 
> I will miss it but kudos to them for going out while it was still good.


I don't know about that. Two episodes from the end we all thought "Game of Thrones" was going out on top...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> I don't know about that. Two episodes from the end we all thought "Game of Thrones" was going out on top...


We did?!?

A lot of people spent the whole final season complaining about how far downhill the show had gone...


----------

